# Lord Of The Rings DVD



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, who is buying Lord Of The Rings? The best price in my area is $15.99 at Best Buy, so I'll be camped out at the store at 10 AM. (I will be also purchasing Star Trek II).

Just as a heads up:
- The DVD will be released in both Widescreen and Pan and Scan. Check the packaging.
- There are two releases planned. The November 4-disc release will have additional footage, and come with completely different extra features than the two DVD set.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm waiting for the sooper dooper ultimate power packed three movie set to be released sometime in early 2005-after they finish sqeezing blood out of the turnip the first go around...lol


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I preordered mine awhile back from Amazon.com, should be coming in the mail.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will be going to Best Buy today also. Actually I'm more looking forward to picking up the Star Trek II director's cut but LOTR is also on my list.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, picked up two copies (one for me and one for a friend) when Best Buy opened. A crowd of ~30 people were there when the doors opened. It was a fairly calm crowd, although someone joked when a cop car pulled up, that Best Buy needed some crowd control. 

As for Star Trek II and V: The Final Battle.... I'm going to see what the Fry's ad says this Friday.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

keep in mind that the DIRECTOR'S CUT of LOTR:FOTR will be out in November....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *keep in mind that the DIRECTOR'S CUT of LOTR:FOTR will be out in November.... *


Yes, so save your receipt AND your coupon book. There isa $5 rebate for purchasing both the Theatrical Version and Extended Directors cut. In addition, the Directors cut features ~30 minutes of additional footage, and all of the special features will be different.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I have the 4 disc set preordered. I never saw the original theatrical release so I won't know the difference.


----------

